# Murky Water



## Chevyman (Oct 27, 2011)

So ive been having troubles with murky water. i have a farely new tank. just put 2 kennyi in it last night after having feeder guppies in the tank for a week. all my levels are normal. ph is abit high but for the fish i will be putting in the tank it will be fine. any guesses on why the water is murky? i did a 50% water change yesterday afternoon cleared it up for half a day but went back to normal. is this something that i will just have to deal with or is it changeable?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

It may clear on it's own eventually, is it murky as in cloudy or murky as in green? I've been fighting a green water problem in my 29 due to sun hitting it during the day. I had to move the tank and initiate another blackout to combat it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How long has the tank had fish in it?


----------



## Chevyman (Oct 27, 2011)

The tank has had fish in it for about 10 day. started with 10 feeder guppies. then 2 days ago put in 2 cichlids. it is a green tinge to the water. it never gets any sunlight.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds like it's just a bacteria bloom


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

What kind of lighting do you have and how long do you keep it on?


----------



## Chevyman (Oct 27, 2011)

Just a simple 15 wat bulb. leave it on for about 2 hours when i get home at night. also about 15 minutes in the morning when i feed them.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Is there any wood in the tank? What kinda substrate do you have?

It could be tannins leeching from wood. This makes the water kinda "murky" It's called black water.

Tannins is fancy for the brown in the wood is leaking into the tank.  (well, not really, but it's a good visualization for me! ha)


----------



## Chevyman (Oct 27, 2011)

Gravel substrate, i do have a peice of wood i bought from the aquarium store. alli did was rinse it off an put it in place. should i have done something different.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

You will have to let that wood soak in a bucket and keep changing the water until the water starts to look clear.


----------



## Chevyman (Oct 27, 2011)

So should i pull it out now or just let it soak in the tank and keep changing the water in the tank?


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

i would take it out and soak it in a bucket and while you do that you can do a water change in your tank. If your water in your tank goes murky again while the wood is out of the tank, you will be able to see if its that piece of wood causing the murky color.


----------



## Chevyman (Oct 27, 2011)

Ill have to do that when i get home tonight. ill keep yall posted on what happens.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

kill the lights and suspend adding food until it clears.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just sounds like a cycling tank. Have you tested the water?


----------

